# Honda Civic Type R - 19h first person shooter!



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

This is my coworkers Honda Civic Type R. It's from between 2001-05, but unfortunately I don't know the specific year of this one.
However, my coworker asked to do something for the swirls. I thought "Ok, let me see it..." without knowing the coming annihilation.... of my arms and back :lol:!

So the paint condition was pretty bad. The worst was (and still is) the front end, which was ravished by rock chips. I couldn't do anything on them, but the overall looks improved a lot! I spend 1,5 days doing this (14h + 5h) . My friend hasn't seen the car yet, but will do on Tuesday. I hope he's satisifed with the results.

I did the outside detailing only.

The process was:

*1) Pre-wash
- Korrek Lensitil BR Solvent Wash Spray
- Bilt-Hamber Autofoam

2) Wash
- Turtle Wax Big Orange
- Two bucket method + Mother's Sheepskin Mitts + sponges

3) Claying
- Zaino Z-18 clay
- Turtle Wax Big Orange as lubricant

4) Polish
- Presta Ultra Cutting Creme Light + Lake Country CCA Orange pad
- Menzerna PO105RD+ Lake Country CCA White pad
- WÜRTH Fast Wax (A quick detailer actually, not a wax) as moisturizer
- Flex XC 3401 VRG

5) Wax
- Autoglym Super Resin Polish
- Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
- Meguiar's Ultimate Quick Detailer

6) Tires, black plastics and exhaust tips
- Autoglym Instant Tyre Dressing
- Autoglym Bumper Care
- Turtle Wax Chrome Polish*

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Befores:*

- The patient. See my sapphire black E60 on the background as a reference for "black" .









- Dirt, anyone?









No wax or any else LSP was on the car









- It's a pirate car... Type ARRR! 









-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Pre-wash:*

- First weapon: Korrek Lensitil BR Solvent Wash Spray!









- Next I picked up the Kärcher+ foam lance and Autofoam as ammunition









- Foamed!









-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Claying:*

- Z-18









- I use Turtle Wax Big Orange car shampoo as a lubricant (in claying )









- The hood was quite clean, but I got some big climpses off on the sides.









*Polish:*

- Welcome to the swirl city! Or hell...!?









- I guess the car was washed with a rock









- And the halogens are just 300W each :doublesho!









- It was the same all over









- I was going to start on this panel at the beginning









- But before that I wanted to make sure everything was safe









- The roof was apparently repainted 









- Then taping things 









- After trying couple of milder combos I decided to go with Presta Ultra Cutting Creme Light + Lake Country CCA Orange pad









- First 50/50's :buffer:









- Another angle









- I did the left side and then continued to hood









- After the second pass with Menzerna PO105RD+ Lake Country CCA White pad









-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Wax:*

- After polishing the whole car I was fully exhausted and decided to come back on the second day and wash the car again with the same method as earlier. What a pleasure it was to rip of all the tapes and start the easy part.



























- The wheels were quite bad and I couldn't do much to them with my limited weaponry. They would have needed some tougher things.









- Careful drying of all the holes and folds was needed









- Couple of pictures before any LSP



























- Autoglym Super Resin Polish is always a good choice to go









- Followed by the Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection









- Autoglym Bumper Care for black plastics









- Autoglym Instant Tyre Dressing to enhance tires









- And Turtle Wax Chrome Polish for exhaust tips









-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Afters:*































































































































- Make your choice (You can't go for the fuel truck though )!









Ok guys! What do you think? All comments and questions are welcome :thumb:!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Excellent write up + cracking correction work :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Awesome work, I love the 50/50's............:thumb:


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

amazing! I bet your buddy's going to be over the moon with that. I should suspect he owes you a fair few beer tokens for sorting that out what a state it was in before!


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Yeah a right mess! id be chuffed to bits if my car came back to me looking like that, im sure your friend will be, great work.*


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Get the pics back!


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Really nice.
You really had a tough job beforehand with those swirls. Rough.


----------



## naked_brummell (May 7, 2008)

Amazing work there :thumb: (like the pirate bit ARRRRRRr!) i know which car i'd have but im a slave to german cars!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, thats in nasty condition in befores, looks amazing afterwards tho.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Terrible condition, nasty swirls and scratches, great work = great result, well done :thumb:


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thank you fellows! I am quite satisfied also.
Tomorrow my friend comes to get the car... I hardly can't wait his reaction.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks very good! Impressed with the 50/50's. 

Btw its a 2001-2003 civic because its a prefacelift.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantasic job mate, love the 50/50 shots. :thumb:


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

thats a surperb turn around, how the hell did he let it get that bad? - get him told from now on!!!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Fantastic correction work!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats really nice work and a nice car. Great reflections.


----------



## CraigW (Apr 28, 2009)

Amazing work, them 50/50 are immense.

Whys he got one aero wiper blade and one normal lol, I got them aero's on my old Type-R and they didn't fit, sent the bloke an e-mail on ebay and he sent me a new set for free


----------



## sixsr (Jan 6, 2007)

Great job


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

thats a top job

but i must say i would like to see more of that stunning 5 series in the back ground


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. It was a hard job, but a while after my friend had got the car back, he called me and told that possibly his dad's and grandfather's cars need a detailing job too! 



andyboygsi said:


> thats a top job
> 
> but i must say i would like to see more of that stunning 5 series in the back ground


In this pic it's not in the background, but playing the main part instead :









And here is a few pic more.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks stunning work 

cheers 

tom


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great Turnaround. :thumb:


----------



## Jolli (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Good job there! Do you work for the army?


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thanks guys.



HJW said:


> Good job there! Do you work for the army?


I do :thumb: / :wall: Haha!


----------

